# Stuck on a composition



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Completely stuck on a composition  I've been writing a piano quintet for a few months now, and i've been stuck on writing the strings, it's not a problem with actually writing for strings, i've come up with about 4 or 5 different variations, the problem is getting something that i think sounds 'professional' and not just there for the sake of it, while writing this i just had an idea of taking a different approach to the way i've been wanting it too sound, i'll give that a go now. Does anyone have any suggestions? it's killing me!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is more than common for a novice pianist-composer to 'be guilty of' writing for other instruments as if they were a piano, i.e. typical keyboard configurations, contours more in the sense-memory vs. dictated by the ear, all 'tell' that orchestration is still a future study, and further exercise and practice are needed.

First, if in the middle of an active problem with a deadline, it is best to consult directly with a competent player - in person, instrument in hand, not online

Also examine and play through string literature. Duets (Bartok - 44 or so for two violins) trios, quartets, quintets, etc. to get more familiar with 'what strings do best' and what is more innately 'string configuration.' (an octave jump played legato on a stringed instrument has a radically different quality / characteristic compared to the best played legato octave jump on a piano.)

You might look for pieces which are closest to being in the style or use the manner of approach similar to yours.

There are many books on orchestration. One Standard, fairly replete, including score samples and an accompanying CD, is Samuel Adler's "Study of Orchestration."

George Rochberg ~ String Quartet No. 6, iii; Variations (on Pachelbel) - _w/ score_





Morton Feldman ~ Piano and String Quartet


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Put it aside for the nonce. Find piano quintets by composers you like/respect. Listen to them until you are sick to death of them. While listening, analyze. Learn them inside out.Return to your quintet with a mind full of new possibilities.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Go right to primary sources, study the repertoire. In my view the composer who really nailed string writing was Benjamin Britten. Take a look at scores of things like _Simple Symphony_ and _Les Illuminations._


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

PetrB said:


> There are many books on orchestration. One Standard, fairly replete, including score samples and an accompanying CD, is Samuel Adler's "Study of Orchestration."


PetrB i'm definitely getting Adlers Study of Orchestration whenever i get the money


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

drpraetorus said:


> Put it aside for the nonce. Find piano quintets by composers you like/respect. Listen to them until you are sick to death of them. While listening, analyze. Learn them inside out.Return to your quintet with a mind full of new possibilities.


I've not fully analyzed it yet just occasionally glancing now and then to Schumann's piano quintet no.78 Eb major which isn't very similar to the piece i'm writing but it's tonal so it'll still help in ways


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Go right to primary sources, study the repertoire. In my view the composer who really nailed string writing was Benjamin Britten. Take a look at scores of things like _Simple Symphony_ and _Les Illuminations._


Simple Symphony is amazing! First time listening to Britten, not too big on Les Illuminations, any other pieces you'd recommend by Britten? Anything similar to the start of simple symphony


----------



## MatthewWeaver (Nov 23, 2012)

These could be growing pains.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

sometimes it takes a while to finish a work. Wagner ended work on the second act of Siegfried and didn't start on act 3 for 10 years. Then there is mozart who wrote the overture to Don Giovanni the day of the premier in Prague. The muscians were playing from pages with wet ink still drying from the copyist. Shostakovich wrote the Festive overture in about 2 hours. Some people and works just flow, others need to be coaxed.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

drpraetorus said:


> sometimes it takes a while to finish a work. Wagner ended work on the second act of Siegfried and didn't start on act 3 for 10 years. Then there is mozart who wrote the overture to Don Giovanni the day of the premier in Prague. The muscians were playing from pages with wet ink still drying from the copyist. Shostakovich wrote the Festive overture in about 2 hours. Some people and works just flow, others need to be coaxed.


This gives me some motivation :lol:


----------

